# Limited availability of Aster/LGB products



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The following Aster/LGB locos will be available in very limited quantities through us on a first come first serve basis:
K28 (LGB 20831)[/b]










DB 99633 (LGB 22832)[/b]*
*











*Garrat NGG (LGB 20922)*












*HSB 99-7243-1 (LGB-20811)*













*NYC Hudson J3a (LGB 20542)*











PRR E-Lok GG1 (LGB 24832)[/b]










*WP&Y #73 (LGB 23832)*











*Wuertenbergische Staatsbahn Tssd43 (LGB 25832)*











All in either analog or digital with or without sound.
They are all in very limited supply - this is your last chance if you missed the original edition to get one again. The prices range from 2800 - 5000 please call or email for more details.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Whinemeal, if anybody over here in yUK is after the little Garratt, I can point you at one... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

So all this stuff isn't sold out after all.
Or is it new stock?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The little mallets are sweet, a friend has one, VERY nice.


----------

